# Favorite Pokémon of Each Type



## Munchkin (Jun 25, 2008)

*Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Well, I remembered this from the previous forum, and I decided to restore it, seeing as it hasnt been revived yet. So, here goes...

Grass - Sceptile, Leafeon, Vileplume
Bug - Scyther, Venomoth
Poison - Arbok, Nidoking, Haunter, Skuntank
Fire - Ninetales, Houndoom
Water - Lapras, Milotic, Ludicolo, Walrein, Swampert, Empoleon
Ice - Glaceon
Electric - Raichu, Magneton, Electivire
Normal - Girafarig, Exploud, Smeargle
Flying - Altaria, Scyther, Aerodactyl, Charizard, Dragonite, Crobat, Swellow
Steel - Magneton, Steelix
Dragon - Altaria, Flygon
Fighting - Blaziken, Breloom
Rock - Rhydon, Golem, Onix, Tyranitar
Ground - Flygon, Steelix, Swampert, Larvitar
Psychic - Alakazam, Metang
Ghost - Duskull, Haunter
Dark - Absol, Houndoom, Tyranitar

Legendary - Latias, Articuno, Dialga, Raikou, Groudon

No, you don't need to put that many for each type, one for each type would suffice. I just can never decide on one Pokémon over another, with the exception of ice types, which I don't particularly like.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Grass: Breloom
Bug: Scyther
Poison: All of the Nido- Pokemon
Fire: Houndour, Houndoom, Torchic line, Cyndaquil line, Magmar, Vulpix, Ninetails
Water: Lapras
Ice: Lapras, Spheal line
Electric: Pikachu
Normal: Eevee, Zigzagoon, Porygon line
Flying: Natu, Hoothoot, Pidgey line, Tropius
Steel: Magnemite, Magneton, Aron line, Skarmory
Dragon: Salamence, Dragonite, Flygon
Fighting: Hitmonlee, Breloom, Meditite, Medicham
Rock: Aron line, Larvitar line, Rhydon, Solrock
Ground: Diglett
Psychic: Natu, Gardevoir, Solrock,  Espeon
Ghost: Haunter, Sableye
Dark: Houndour, Houndoom, Umbreon


----------



## Jolty (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

AN EXCUSE TO MAKE A LONG LIST OH BOY
dual types are gonna annoy me oh yes they are

Fire: Slugma
Water: Gastrodon
Grass: Bulbasaur
Electric: Jolteon
Steel: Skarmory
Ground: Cubone
Ice: Spheal
Psychic: Abra
Normal: Teddiursa
Poison: uhh Nidorino?
Dark: Houndour
Rock: Larvitar
Dragon: Dialga
Ghost: Gengar
Fighting: Breloom
Flying: Gligar
Bug: Kricketune (GREGOOOOOR)


----------



## Hawkfish (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Grass - Bulbasaur
Bug - Beedrill
Poison - Nidoqueen
Fire - Charizard
Water - Blastoise
Ice - Acticuno
Electric - Raichu
Normal - Kecleon
Flying - Acticuno
Steel - Steelix
Dragon - Dragonair
Fighting - Gallade
Rock - Groudon
Ground - Nidoqueen
Psychic - Mewtwo
Ghost - Gengar
Dark - Houndoom


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Normal- Miltank (Porygon is a close second)
Fire- Slugma
Water- Chinchou
Electric- Rotom (one of two fourth-gen Pokemon I love)
Grass- Jumpluff
Ice- Abomasnow (It looks like Dr. Zoidberg!)
Ground- Marowak
Rock- Sudowoodo
Poison- Grimer
Flying- Zubat
Bug- Shuckle (my favorite Pokemon, incidentally)
Fighting- Hitmontop
Psychic- Slowpoke
Ghost- Duskull
Dragon- Vibrava and Flygon are the only dragons I don't find boring.
Dark- Murkrow
Steel- Mawile

And that is my list.


----------



## Exdeath (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Water: Starmie, Tentacruel
Fire: Blaziken
Grass: Grovyle (PMD2~!)
Electric: Ampharos
Poison: Tentacruel has overtaken Roserade as my favourite one of this type.
Flying: *Fearow*, Aerodactyl, Staraptor
Ground: Flygon
Normal: ZANGOOSE
Psychic: KADABRA. FOR AS LONG AS I LIVE.
Ghost: Haunter
Dragon: Kingdra
Fighting: Hitmonlee, Lucario
Steel: Metang, Skarmory
Rock: Omastar/Kabutops
Dark: Murkrow, Sneasel, Houndour
Ice: Articuno, followed by Sneasel.

Legendary: Lugia, then Latios.


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Bug - Scizor
Poison - Crobat
Fire - Arcanine
Water - Empoleon
Ice - Froslass
Electric - Magnezone
Normal - Ditto
Flying - Staraptor
Steel - Metagross
Dragon - Salamence
Fighting - Infernape
Rock - Rhyperior
Ground - Flygon
Psychic - Metagross
Ghost - Dusknoir
Dark - Absol


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Well one for each type apart from normal [eeveeskitty]

Fire: Vulpix
Water: Lapras
Grass: Jumpluff
Electric: Luxray
Steel: Jirachi
Ground: Flygon
Ice: Glaceon
Psychic: Gardevoir
Normal: Eevee and Skitty
Poison: Nidoran F
Dark: Absol
Rock: Corsala
Dragon: Latias
Ghost: Shuppet
Fighting: Heracross
Flying: Pidgey
Bug: Butterfree[Yeah]
Legends: MEW then Latias
BYE


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Fire: Ninetales, Slugma, Flareon
Water: Lapras, Lanturn, Omanyte, Vaporeon, Starmie
Grass: Ivysaur, Vileplume, Leafeon
Bug: Spinarak, Kakuna, Venomoth
Electric: Jolteon
Poison: Koffing, Arbok
Fighting: Hitmonchan, Tyrogue
Psychic: Espeon, Kadabra
Flying: Xatu, Chatot
Normal: Rattata, Linoone
Rock: Geodude, Larvitar
Ground: I love them all too much to pick just one... Sandshrew, I guess, if I had to pick just one.
Ice: Swinub, Glaceon
Ghost: Haunter, Rotom
Dragon: Dratini, Dragoniar
Dark: Umbreon
Steel: Magnemite
Legendary: Mew


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

???: Arceus!
Bug: Kricketune
Dark: Sharpedo
Dragon: Dragonite
Electric: Plusle or Minun
Fighting: Hariyama
Fire: Entei
Flying: Doduo/drio
Ghost: Misdreavus or Sableye
Grass: Bulbasaur or Shaymin
Ground: Quagsire :D
Ice: Jynx
Normal: Kangaskhan or Kecleon
Poison: Gloom
Psychic: Solrock
Rock: NOSEPASS
Steel: Registeel
Water: Octillery

There's my list! These things are so difficult to choose for.


----------



## Nope (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Grass - Sceptile, Leafeon
Bug - Scyther, Beedrill
Poison - Arbok, Ekans
Fire - TYPHLOSION AND QUILAVA
Water - Swampert
Ice - Glaceon
Electric - Raichu, Electivire, Raikou
Normal - Smeargle, Persian, Meowth
Flying - Charizard, Salamence, Flygon
Steel - None :P
Dragon - Lugia, Salamence
Fighting - Blaziken, Machoke
Rock - Rhyperior, Tyranitar
Ground - Flygon, Larvitar
Psychic - Alakazam, Metang
Ghost - Duskull, Haunter
Dark - Absol, Houndoom, Tyranitar

Legendary - Latias, Articuno, Dialga, Raikou, Groudon
Psychic - Alakazam, Espeon
Ghost - Haunter
Dark - Houndoom, Umbreon

Legendary - Raikou, Lugia

Yeah.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Grass - Bulbasaur, Leafeon, and Tropius
Bug - Butterfree, Scyther, and Ledian
Poison - Nidoran (both genders), and Ivysaur
Fire - Ninetales, Flareon, Charizard, and Charmander
Water - Piplup, Vaporeon, and Lapras
Ice - Articuno, Dewgong, and Spheal
Electric - Jolteon, Mareep, and Manectric
Normal - Rattata
Flying - Pidgeot, Chatot, and Altaria
Steel - Lucario 
Dragon - Flygon and Dragonair
Fighting - Breloom
Rock - Aerodactyl
Ground - Sandshrew and Sandslash
Psychic - Natu and Mew
Ghost - Misdreavus and Drifloon
Dark - Houndoom and Absol

Legendary - Articuno


----------



## Sapphiron (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Normal-Exploud
Fire-Infernape
Water-Swampert (Although I remember and respect Blastoise)
Grass-Shiftry
Electric-Zapdos
Ground-Groudon
Ice-Regice
Fighting-Lucario
Steel-Registeel
Rock-Solrock, Rampardos
Psychic-Azelf, Gardevoir
Ghost-Giratina (Another Form)
Dragon-Palkia
Flying-Salamence
Poison-Nidoking, Drapion
???-Arceus (The only one out there)
Dark-Absol

Legendary (Overall)-Regice, Azelf, Giratina (Another Form)
Legendary Bird-Zapdos
Legendary Beast-Entei
R/S/E Uber Trio-Groudon
Other Legendary Pixies (Mew, Celebi, Jirachi, Manaphy)-Jirachi
Deoxys Form- Attack Form

That was quite a mouthful...


----------



## Espeon (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

May I just say, HOW is it _POSSIBLE_ to like Sceptile MORE than Grovyle?

Now that my random comment is over:
Grass: Grovyle.
Bug: Scyther.
Poison: Muk.
Fire: Ninetales.
Water: Vaporeon.
Ice: Lapras.
Electric: If it weren't for Ampharos, this field would be blank.
Normal: Blissey.
Flying: Xatu.
Steel: Skarmory.
Dragon: Dragonite.
Fighting: Breloom.
Rock: Rhydon.
Ground: Flygon!
Psychic: Espeon!!
Ghost: Gengar.
Dark: Stunky!


----------



## spaekle (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Grass - Vileplume, Victreebel, Bulbasaur + Evos, Torterra
Bug - Beedrill, Ariados, Venomoth, Caterpie, Ninjask
Poison - All of them, goddammit. Especially Toxicroak. 
Fire - Typhlosion, Numel, Charizard
Water - Wartortle, Lapras, Totodile, Swampert
Ice - Dewgong, Swinub
Electric - Raichu, Luxray, Electabuzz
Normal - Linoone, Togetic, Arceus
Flying - Pidgeot, Staraptor
Steel - Aron, Skarmory
Dragon - Flygon, Dragonite
Fighting - Toxicroak again, Machop
Rock - Armaldo
Ground - Sandslash
Psychic - Mewtwo
Ghost - Banette, Gengar
Dark - Sneasel, Weavile, Darkrai, Mightyena, Umbreon


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Grass: Leafeon, Tangrowth.
Bug: Shuckle, Heracross, Yanmega, Scyther, Scizor, Ninjask, Pinsir, Mothim, Vespiquen, and plenty more. ^_^
Poison: Meh. I don't like Poison-types.
Fire: Rapidash.
Water: Lanturn.
Ice: Walrein, Cloyster.
Electric: Ampharos, Manectric.
Normal: Togekiss, Snorlax, Exploud.
Flying: Crobat, a.k.a. the only Poison-type I like.
Steel: Forretress.
Dragon: Flygon.
Fighting: Poliwrath.
Rock: Armaldo.
Ground: Sand*shrew*. I don't like Sandslash.
Psychic: Grumpig.
Ghost: Drifblim.
Dark: Umbreon.

Legendaries are MEH. I don't really like any. ^_^


----------



## Kaiser Von Pyroheimer III (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

SWEET!

Grass: Leafeon
Bug: Scyther
Poison: Nidoking
Fire: Charizard, Moltres. Can't beat em.
Water: Totodile
Ice: Articuno
Electric: Raichu, Jolteon
Normal: Pursian, Teddiursa, Ursaring
Flying: Too many to list...off the top of my head, Lugia, Fearow
Steel: SKARMORY
Dragon: Flygon, Dragonite, Salamence
Fighting: Lucario, Breloom
Rock: Aerodactyl, Ramparados, Armaldo
Ground: Tyranitar
Psychic: Mew, Lugia
Ghost: Driftloom, Driftblim, Gastly
Dark: Honchkrow, Houndoom


----------



## zaxly100 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Grass: Roselia
Bug: Butterfree
Poison: Skuntank
Fire: Typhlosion
Water: Golduck
Ice: Glalie
Electric: Manectric
Normal: Persian
Flying: Swellow, and then Altaria
Steel: Steelix
Dragon: Dratini
Fighting: Blaziken
Rock: Tyranitar
Ground: Swampert
Psychic: Alakazam
Ghost: Dusknoir, and then Shuppet
Dark: Umbreon


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Thanks for reviving my topic. And remembering it.

Bug=Scyther
Dark=Absol
Dragon=Salamence
Electric=Luxray
Fighting=Lucario
Fire=Houndoom
Flying=Archeops
Ghost=Duskinoir
Grass=Sceptile
Ground=Krookodile
Ice=Weavile
Normal=Zangoose
Poison=Seviper
Psychic=Gardevoir
Rock=Tyranitar
Steel=Metagross
Water=Gyarados
Legendary=Lugia


----------



## Darksong (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

I'll try to put these in order.
*Grass* Leafeon, Chikorita line 
*Bug* Beautifly, Heracross, Butterfree
*Poison* Nidoran (both) and their evolutions (all equally)
*Fire* Rapidash, Arcanine, Blaziken
*Water* Vaporeon, Totodile line, Swampert, Sharpedo, Magikarp (Why not? ^^) 
*Ice* Jynx! =D and Glalie.
*Electric* Flaaffy, Zapdos, Mareep
*Normal* Farfetch'd, HootHoot, Zangoose, Munchlax, Sentret, Rattata
*Flying* Farfetch'd, Noctowl, HootHoot
*Steel* Lucario, Magnemite line, Dialga
*Dragon* Dialga
*Fighting* Lucario, Makuhita
*Rock* Rhydon, Kabuto
*Ground* Hippopotas
*Psychic* GARDEVOIR,Deoxys, Hypno, Abra line, Uxie/Mesprit/Azelf
*Ghost* Froslass, Misdreavus line
*Dark* Poochyena line, Absol
*Legendary* Raikou, Ho-Oh, Deoxys, Dialga, Lugia
Okey, that's it. ^^


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

I can't choose absolute favorites, so I'll just post some that come to mind.

Bug
Favorite: Butterfree, Scyther
Dark
Favorite: Sneasel/Weavile, Mightyena, Absol, Murkrow, Darkrai, Umbreon
Dragon
Favorite: Dialga, Palkia, Dragonair, Flygon, Salamence
Electric
Favorite: Pichu/Pikachu/Raichu, Plusle, Minun
Fighting
Favorite: Lucario, Blaziken
Fire
Favorite: Typhlosion, Flareon, Ninetales, Charmander, Quilava, Charizard
Flying
Favorite: Pidgey line, Fearow, Altaria, Tropius, Starly line
Ghost
Favorite: Not sure
Grass
Favorite: Bulbasaur line, Chikorita line, Treecko line, Turtwig line, Leafeon
Ground
Favorite: Sandshrew/Sandslash
Ice
Favorite: Dewgong, Articuno, Glaceon
Normal
Favorite: Eevee, Glameow, Clefairy, Jigglypuff/Wigglytuff, Raticate, Meowth/Persian
Poison
Favorite: Nido line, Seviper
Psychic
Favorite: Seviper, Vileplume
Rock
Favorite: None
Steel
Favorite: Skarmory
Water
Favorite: Vaporeon, Lapras, Mudkip/Swampert, Sqiurtle line, Totodile/Feraligatr, Marill/Azumarill


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Grass - Grovyle and Leafeon.

Bug - Beautifly.

Poison - Nidorina and Ivysaur.

Fire - Ninetales, Growlithe, Arcanine, and Quilava.

Water - Totodile, Croconaw, and Vaporeon.

Ice - Glaceon and Articuno.

Electric - Raichu, Ampharos, Shinx, Luxio, Luxray, and Manectric.

Normal - Linoone.

Flying - Staraptor, Noctowl, and Togekiss.

Steel - Mawile.

Dragon - Flygon and Dragonite.

Fighting - Riolu and Lucario.

Rock - Onyx, Cranidos, and Rampardos.

Ground - Sandshrew and Sandslash.

Psychic - Espeon and Gardevoir.

Ghost - Misdrevous, Mismagius

Dark - Poochyena, Mightyena, and Absol.

Legendary - Latias, Articuno, Kyogre, Lugia, Ho-Oh, Suicune, and Shaymin.


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Grass - Leafeon

Bug - Shedinja

Poison - Drapion

Fire - Monferno

Water - Gastrodon (blue)/Swampert/Dewgong

Ice - Articuno

Electric - Manetric

Normal - Aipom/meowth

Flying - Chatot/Togekiss/Swellow

Steel - Mawile

Dragon - Gabite

Fighting - Lucario

Rock - Rhydon

Ground - Sandslash

Psychic - Ralts

Ghost - Sableye

Dark - Absol


----------



## Flying Bread (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Grass - Sceptile, Torterra, Abomasnow
Bug - Shedinja
Poison - Weezing
Fire - Arcanine, Ninetales, Charizard, Blaziken
Water - Lapras, Milotic
Ice - Abomasnow, Lapras
Electric - Magnezone
Normal - Linnoone, Giafarig
Flying - Charizard, Drifblim, Skarmory, Altaria
Steel - Magnezone, Skarmory
Dragon - Altaria, Flygon
Fighting - Machamp, Blaziken
Rock - Rhyperior
Ground -Flygon, Torterra
Psychic - Alakazam
Ghost - Mismagius, Drifblim, Spiritomb, Shedinja 
Dark - Spiritomb, Mightyena

Legendary - Latias, Articuno, Dialga, Raikou, Groudon


----------



## Kinova (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Grass - Sunkern

Bug - Scyther

Poison - Croagunk

Fire - Blaaaziken~

Water - Azumarill

Ice - Lapras

Electric - Manectric

Normal - Linoone

Flying - Swellow/Pidgeotto

Steel - Metagross

Dragon - Dragonite

Fighting - Hitmonlee

Rock - Graveler

Ground - Flygon

Psychic - Kadabra

Ghost - Haaaaunter

Dark - Houndour

...that was difficult. And I probably forgot loads x_x


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

*shifts Lugia to the front of Gardevoir's favorite legendary list* :DD I win.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Okay...
Water: The Water Starters
Fire: Blaziken and Infernape
Grass: Budew and Bulbasaur
Electric: Pachirisu and Luxray
Flying: Chatot
Psychic: Gallade and Gardevoir
Fighting: Gallade and Haryama
Rock: Golem
Ground: Phanpy
Steel: Aggron
Poison: Nidoran Female
Dragon: Dratini line
Ice: Snorunt (kawaii!)
Bug: Combee (It's so cute, even if it is pathetic)
Ghost: Duskull
Dark: Absol and Umbreon
Normal: Eevee


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Hmmm, let's see:

Normal: Eevee
Fire: Charizard
Water: Vaporeon
Electric: Raichu
Grass: Breloom
Ice: Articuno
Fighting: Lucario
Poison: Seviper
Ground: Flygon
Flying: Scyther
Psychic: Mew
Bug: Scyther
Rock: Aerodactyl
Ghost: Giratina
Dragon: Flygon
Dark: Umbreon
Steel: Scizor


----------



## Dar (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Grass - Shiftry
Bug - Scyther
Poison - Drapion
Fire - Houndoom
Water - Sharpedo 
Ice - Weavile
Electric - Emolga
Normal - Ditto
Flying - Mandibuzz
Steel - Bisharp 
Dragon - Hydragion 
Fighting - Scrafty
Rock - Tyranitar
Ground - Krookodile
Psychic - Metagross
Ghost - Chandelure
Dark - Absol
Legendary- Darkrai

NOTE: Most of these are dark types cause they're mah favorite. :D All the ones that arent a dark type there wernt and option. The only exeption to that is the ghost type, because I hate Sabeleye and Spiritomb.


----------



## Green (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Ghost - golurk
Dark - hydreigon
Psychic - reuniclus
Bug - kricketune
Poison - muk
Grass - sceptile/torterra/venusaur
Fire - emboar
Water - feraligatr
Rock - archeops
Steel - aggron/steelix/skarmory
Normal - munchlax/snorlax
Fighting - heracross
Electric - magnezone/electivire
Ice - cryogonal
Ground - marowak
Flying - charizard
Dragon - dragonite

Favorite pokemon - archeops/torterra/sceptile/feraligatr (lol)
Legendary - genesect


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Grass - Lilligant
Bug - Joltik
Poison - Swalot
Fire - Vulpix
Water - Milotic
Ice - Walrein(Goo goo g'joob)
Electric - Joltik
Normal - Linoone
Flying - Altaria
Steel - Lucario
Dragon - Altaria
Fighting - Lucario
Rock - Carracosta
Ground - Flygon
Psychic - Gardevoir
Ghost - Golurk
Dark - Umbreon

Legendary - Rayqauza


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*



Mendatt said:


> (Goo goo g'joob)


It's koo koo kachoo....

Fire- Camerupt
Water- Quagsire
Grass- Breloom
Normal- Persian
Flying- Drifblim
Bug- Ariados
Poison- Crobat/Garbodor
Psychic- Bronzong/Chimecho
Dark- Scrafty
Ghost- Dusclops
Fighting- Heracross
Dragon- Dragonite
Steel- Magneton
Ground- Golurk
Rock- Kabutops
Electric- Ampharos
Ice- Delibird

Legendary- Kyogre


----------



## .... (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Fire - Chandelure
Water - Wartortle
Grass- Whimsicott
Normal - Porygon2
Flying - Togekiss
Bug - Butterfree
Poison - Venonat
Psychic - Uxie
Dark - Zoroark
Ghost - Rotom
Fighting - Gallade
Dragon - Giratina
Steel-  Mawile
Ground - Flygon
Rock - Archeops
Electric - Emolga
Ice - Lapras

Legendary - Dialga


----------



## Glace (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Fire - Growlithe
Water - Squirtle
Grass - Bulbasaur
Normal - Eevee
Flying - Spearow
Bug - Butterfree
Poison - Venonat
Psychic - Abra
Dark - Weavile
Ghost - Haunter
Fighting - Mienshao
Dragon - Dragonite
Steel - Mawile
Ground - Sandshrew
Rock - Geodude
Electric - Ampharos
Ice -  Glaceon

Legendary - Mew


----------



## Gemoth_<3 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Grass - Grovyle
Bug - Joltik
Poison - Ariados
Fire - Ninetales
Water - Mudkip (So I herd u liek dem)
Ice - Glaceon
Electric - Pikachu
Normal - Eevee
Flying - Pidgeotto
Steel - Lucario
Dragon - Dratini
Fighting - Heracross
Rock - Aron
Ground - Sandslash
Psychic -Munna
Ghost - Shedinja
Dark - Umbreon
Legendary- Latios, Latias, Victini, Suicune, Jirachi, Mew, Lugia, Rayquaza

Problem?


----------



## Professor Wesker (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Normal: Tauros, Miltank, Bibarel
Fire: Charizard, Magmar, Ninetales
Water: Jellicent, Feraligatr, Vaporeon
Grass: Treeko, Ludicolo, Maractus, Roserade
Electric: Galvantula, Stunfisk
Bug: Scyther, Pinsir, Vespiquen
Poison: Muk, Garbodor, Nidoqueen, Stunky
Flying: Crobat, Staraptor, Mandibuzz, Aerodactyl
Rock: Gigalith, Archen, Rampardos
Ground: Sandshrew, Dugtrio, Rhyperior, Gliscor
Steel: Magnezone, Klink, Empoleon
Dark: Sneasel, Murkrow, Bisharp
Psychic: Espeon, Gardevoir, Musharna
Fighting: Conkledurr, Emboar, Toxicroak
Ice: Snover, Vanilluxe, Cubchoo
Ghost: Gengar, Misdreavus, Golurk
Dragon: Drudiggon, Salamence, Axew, Flygon
Legendary: Entei, Mewtwo, Meloetta, Genosect

This was fun.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Normal: Zangoose
Fire: Flareon
Water: Feraligatr
Grass: Snivy
Electric: Electivire
Bug: Scyther
Poison: Seviper
Flying: Sigilyph
Rock: Aggron
Ground: Flygon
Steel: Metagross
Dark: Weavile
Psychic: Gardevoir
Fighting: Scrafty
Ice: Lapras
Ghost: Gengar
Dragon: Dragonair
Legendary: Zapdos


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Grass - Shiftry, Cottonee, Cradily
Bug - Venomoth, Yanmega
Poison - Arbok
Fire - Magmar, Heatran, Heatmor
Water - I like all Water-types, but I like Seadra and Cloyster the best.
Ice - Glalie, Cryogonal
Electric - Electrode, Stunfisk
Normal - Dunsparce
Flying - Unfezant
Steel - Mawile, Escavalier
Dragon - Fraxure
Fighting - Tyrogue, Terrakion
Rock - Golem
Ground - Hippowdon, Groudon
Psychic - Hypno, Chimecho
Ghost - Haunter
Dark - Honchkrow, Darkrai
Legendary- Darkrai, Kyogre, Terrakion

I've probably done this a gazillion times.


----------



## Ever (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

NOTE: The second option is my favorite legendary of that type. I forced myself to chose one of each (if possible), so only the *bold* ones are my _real_ favorites. (Exclamation point ones are my super-ultra-favorites.)

Normal: Kangaskhan
Fire: Charmeleon/*Victini*
Water: *Slowking*/Manaphy
Electric: *Ampharos!*/Raikou
Grass: *Bayleef*/Virizion
Ice: Lapras/Articuno
Fighting: Gallade/*Keldeo*
Poison: Gulpin
Ground: *Flygon*/Groudon
Flying: *Wingull!*/*Lugia!*
Psychic: Wynaut/*Mew!*
Bug: *Scyther*
Rock: *Shuckle!*/Terrakion
Ghost: *Sableye*/Giritina
Dragon: *Dragonite!*/*Raquaza*
Dark: *Absol!*
Steel: *Mawile*/Jirachi


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Mine keep changing, so I'll give two of each.

Normal: Snubbull, Bibarel
Water: Blastoise, Ludicolo
Grass: Sceptile, Torterra
Fire: Emboar, Magmar
Electric: Elekid, Magneton
Steel: Skarmory, Lucario
Ghost: Drifblim, Gengar
Fighting: Mienfoo, Hitmonchan
Rock: Bonsly, Archeops
Ground: Rhyhorn, Hippowdon
Poison: Toxicroak, Weezing
Bug: Scolipede, Heracross
Dragon: Hydreigon, Druddigon
Flying: Murkrow, Pidgeot
Ice: Mamoswine, Jynx
Psychic: Espeon, Reuniclus
Dark: Sneasel, Houndoom

they are all subject to change at any given time ever.

Also, first time listing all teh types without forgetting at least one!


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

There will probably be some duplicit ones. Also, I am not sure about most of the Pokémon.

Normal: Glameow
Fire: Moltres/Magcargo
Water: Vaporeon
Electric: Luxray
Grass: Grovyle/Torterra
Ice: Cryogonal
Fighting: Gallade
Poison: Scolipede
Ground: Torterra
Flying: Moltres
Psychic: Azelf
Bug: Scolipede
Rock: Magcargo
Ghost: Giratina
Dragon: Giratina
Dark: Absol
Steel: Magnezone


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

Normal: Vigoroth
Fire: Charizard
Water: Lapras
Grass:Torterra
Electric: Magnezone
Rock: Carracosta
Ground: Excadrill
Steel: Skarmory
Ice: Lapras
Dragon: Dragonite
Bug: Scolipede
Poison: Scolipede
Flying: Skarmory
Fight: Lucario
Psychic: Alakazam
Ghost: Giratina
Legendary: Arceus
=P


----------

